# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Το ISDN είναι full ή half duplex;

## befreegr

Τα φώτα σας παρακαλώ: Η απορία μου είναι αυτό που λέει ο τίτλος.

Στην πράξη (μεταξύ δύο intracom netmod) μου δείχνει να είναι half duplex (με δύο κανάλια πιάνω το πολύ 64 up / 64 down η 128 στη μία κατεύθυνση), αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί κάποιοι σε ξένα forums επιμένουν ότι έχουν full duplex isdn και αναβοκατεβάζουν ταυτόχρονα με 128Κb. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι κάποια διαφορά στον εξοπλισμό και με άλλο NT/TA να δουλεύει full duplex και εδώ;

----------

